# Any good offers for the Irish Crossing??



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

We want to go to Ireland next June 2010 does anyone know of any deals please.
What is the cheapest crossing for the M/H? Its 20feet


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Oh Mavis, we booked our ferry to France yesterday. We are going on . . . .
you guessed, April 2nd, for the whole month. Oh dear!

Ca


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

Chinook


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ferries*

You know my answer already - TESCO - the deals are available on Irish Ferries, P&O Irish Sea and Stena Line.

Don't forget too to check prices at the "peoples ferry" - www.fastnetline.com - but not bookable with Tesco deals.

Russell


----------



## corkbuoy (Mar 3, 2007)

Check with Nutt Travel, they have competitive quotes - http://www.nutttravel.com/


----------

